# Retrieve data from broken phone



## DanielWorsley (Mar 25, 2017)

I have an Alcatel One Touch 665 flip phone which has recently had its screen detached. As it runs on another operating system and not android all the software I can find is completely useless. Does anyone know of any software that could be useful for retrieving data such as text messages from the phone? Thank you all in advance.


----------

